# 2005 Manistee Salmon/Trout Tournament



## bluedevil

I say stay with 6 also. 
I am set up to where I could run 12 rods if I had to (and if I had enough people) but I rarelly run more than7-8 and that is only if I am searching for fish and what they want.


----------



## severus

tgafish said:


> I say dance with the girl you brought  Most guys have boats that can run 9. I know of two boats in the line up that I'm sure can't.


Mine's one of them. We'll still compete even if it's nine, but I prefer six for the reasons given above.

Everyone still seems to catch a lot of fish even if they only have six rods.


----------



## Spanky

Leave it the way it has always been  . A good captain can get everyone on board into fish this time of year! :lol:


----------



## caznik

Whit1 said:


> Keep in mind the pot-luck feast after the fishing. Caz, can you handle the weigh-in??


Yes I can, handle the weigh in.

Cazzzzzzz :mischeif:


----------



## Whit1

Caz,
Now that's what I called a "delayed reaction".........:lol:


----------



## caznik

Whit1 said:


> Caz,
> Now that's what I called a "delayed reaction".........:lol:


Man I been buisy with the Dreamweaver Tournament.  

Cazzzzzzz :mischeif:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Just checking in on this thread. 

I will be fishing with Larry (Trout Tracker) and Josh again this year. We are undecided on which boat to bring and will probably decide last minute depending on what the weather/fishing is like.

Thanks to Fishdog for sponsoring, and Dan's Taxidermy for his mount donation. Those are some great prizes and the T-shirts are a great idea.

This is going to be great!


----------



## caznik

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Just checking in on this thread.
> 
> I will be fishing with Larry (Trout Tracker) and Josh again this year. We are undecided on which boat to bring and will probably decide last minute depending on what the weather/fishing is like.
> 
> Thanks to Fishdog for sponsoring, and Dan's Taxidermy for his mount donation. Those are some great prizes and the T-shirts are a great idea.
> 
> This is going to be great!



I want a HOOTERS fishing T-shirt.

CAZZZZZZZ :mischeif:


----------



## severus

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Just checking in on this thread.
> 
> I will be fishing with Larry (Trout Tracker) and Josh again this year. We are undecided on which boat to bring and will probably decide last minute depending on what the weather/fishing is like.
> 
> Thanks to Fishdog for sponsoring, and Dan's Taxidermy for his mount donation. Those are some great prizes and the T-shirts are a great idea.
> 
> This is going to be great!


Yep, I agree Tim. I look forward to this weekend far in advance. I'm staying at InstaLaunch again this year - are you staying at the public launch again?

Ken


----------



## Whit1

*Whose Coming Up Early on Friday?*


How many guys are coming up early enough on Friday to do some fishing? I've often thought this would be a great opportunity to mix some crews/skippers just for some fun fishing and getting to know each other.

Is anyone interested???


----------



## caznik

Whit1 said:


> *Whose Coming Up Early on Friday?*
> 
> 
> How many guys are coming up early enough on Friday to do some fishing? I've often thought this would be a great opportunity to mix some crews/skippers just for some fun fishing and getting to know each other.
> 
> Is anyone interested???


I will try to, but have to wait for my crew to get ready.

Caznik


----------



## huntingfool43

Will be there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Duckman1

Whit,

Sounds good! We plan on rolling into Manistee friday morning. Would like to get out and test the waters so to speak.


----------



## Steven Arend

Most of the FishDog team(s) will be heading up Thursday after work around 3:30ish.

Steve


----------



## FreeTime

I am picking up Erik(our web guy) from the airport around 8pm on Thursday and heading straight up. Probably be in around 11:30pm Thursday night.

Dave


----------



## thousandcasts

For us lowly river fishing guys who might be up in that area over labor day, are we allowed to outfish you and thus win the tournament by staying in the river?  :lol:  :evilsmile


----------



## dinoday

Pretty sure like I'm going to be there that weekend.I'll be on the pier most likely,I'm not sure what time I'll be up there,later on Friday I would think.Sound like it's going to be a good time


----------



## Spanky

TC, this is a salmon tournament, no catfish allowed.!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I talked to Larry this weekend and we will be taking his boat again this year since he has 4 electric riggers.:lol: Team Trout Tracker will be there to pre fish on Friday, will head up Thursday probably late, or Friday real early.


----------



## dinoday

We know who'll be fishing in boats for this little get together...I was wondering which guys(or girls) will be representing the "river rats" :lol: 
I'll be fishing the pier Saturday and was wondering who to be on the look out for  
Not sure which pier yet...depends which way the wind is blowing


----------



## Sixshooter

tgafish said:


> Are you all ready to start crying in your beers over a tgafish victory this year!!!! :woohoo1:
> 
> Where's all the smack talk?


Congradulations Tommy on the Win.

I'm expecting a last place finish for myself...

Can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## Whit1

Sixshooter said:


> I'm expecting a last place finish for myself...


 

Oh! Oh! It sounds like we have a sandbagger here!!!! Don't trust anyone who comments, "Poker? What's that?", or other such mind altering diversions...:lol:


----------



## huntingfool43

If anyone is looking for a crew Thursday night, Frtiday morn or Sunday let me know.


----------



## FreeTime

*Guy...we will be bringing some gear up and have stuff available all wekend. 

We thought we would make a special offer. Call us an pre order anything you need and we will offer up a 5% discount. * 

The gear will be in Manistee on Thursday afternoon at site #1. Just call any of us, let us know what you need and we will bring it with a 5% discount.

*Also, for those who run cut bait. We will have Fish On Strips available for only $4.50 a box!  We have almost 2 cases coming up with a freezer so they will be fresh all weekend.  * 

See you all on Thursday!

Dave: 517-282-8989
Mark: 269-208-9868
Steve: 269-876-8634


----------



## Whit1

Below you will find the teams that are entered in the tourney. I know most team members are not listed. If there are any errors in the team names let me know. Caznik needs to know the final list so as to prepare for the weigh in.

*Team DonP:* DonP, Spanky, SalmonSlayer
*Team Reel Obsession:* Omega58, MoneyMan11, Newk8
*Team **Danno:* Dann09, Whit, Dinoday, Forrest (Whit's son)
*Team **Drag-N-Ballz: *Drag-N-Ballz
*Team **Caznik: *Caznik
*Team Inseine: *Inseine
*Team Steinfishski: *Steinfishski, Trouttracker
*Team Dirty Laundry: *TGAFish, Jeff, and Fred
*Team Catfishhoge: *Catishhoge, Bolodunn, Zobzob
*Team Beave: *Beave
*Team Fishdog: *The Fishdog, Darla, Jason
*Team Rfwood: Rfwood*
*Team Sixshooter*: Sixshooter/Jim, Beverly, Oliver77/Paul, Mary Sue
*Team Go Blue: *Capt' Butch
*Team Adjusted3: *Adjusted3, Darla (bikini babe!!) Steve
*Team Nightstalker: *Plugger, son David
*Team Severus: *Severus, Brian Stone
*TeamGottahaveit: *Gottahaveit
*TeamReel Fun: *Duckman1, #1 Duck, Backlash, IncredibleHook 
*Team RatCity Hooker: *Rat City Hooker, Huntingfool43, 2 Paws River
*Team Lil Daddy: *Lil Daddy
*Team Midway*


----------



## Whit1

I'm a bit disappointed in that my buddy DonP has been so quiet this year. Where are ya Donny Boy??? Are ya lurking, holding your tongue.....errrrr!...fingers, lying quietly in the brush waiting to pounce and reclaim your title??? Are ya? Huh!


----------



## Whit1

*Where *are guys staying and where are we getting together on Friday evening? I'm going to give the bowling alley a call to be sure they're open. I'll give directions to the alleys in here. The Insta-Launch Campgrounds is a natural gathering spot on Friday so we can get together.

*Keep *in mind that we'll have our post fishing feast as usual. Bring a delectable dinner delight to share. There is electricity available, but bring your own cord. Also bring your own dinner ware, etc.

*We* won't be doing the pre-dawn, pre-fish meet at 4AM in the parking lot as we used to do, but rather.....like the past couple of years.....go out and fish in the morning and gather in the SW corner of the ramp parking lot for the weigh-in etc. after fishing. Be sure to take a look at the times as listed on the announcement of the tourney on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Whit
You can add 2 Paws River to my crew.
Larry


----------



## tgafish

DANN09 said:


> And who is this TGAfish guy did'nt He get kicked out of west Mi. for some reason. Oh Yes now I remember He could'nt get along with some people and now I see why :evilsmile


Only one person I couldn't get along with..... The ex Mrs. Andris :lol:  

Keep yuckin it up there hick boys. My crew just got upgraded with a secret weapon from the frankfort area!  :mischeif:


----------



## tgafish

Butch said:


> tgafish, I don't think you could catch a salmon if he bit you in the nose.  :corkysm55


Cooments like this will not get you invited into the hotel on wheels my friend. Guess you can LISTEN to the Uof M game :corkysm55


----------



## Whit1

tgafish said:


> Keep yuckin it up there hick boys. My crew just got upgraded with a secret weapon from the frankfort area!  :mischeif:


 
"hick boys"???????............Hmmm! Now that's getting downright nasty!

The addition of a crew from Frankfort will be to no avail. The Herring Hole and The Shelf are off Frankfort, as is much deeper water closer to shore. We're fishin' outta Manistee silly!!.........:lol:.


----------



## tgafish

Just be glad you're not fishing with us this year Whit. You'd miss next year this time getting your bionic shoulder to match the hip because you wore it out relling in big fishies instead of those little river darts you're always chasing after :lol:


----------



## Whit1

Tommy Boy, George and I have been working out getting my bodies in tip-top shape for the heavy duty reeling and dealing those big kings that will be hoisted.......yes, the Munnee II has a wench system........errrr!.....winch system for bringing in the big 'uns.


----------



## Whit1

*Friday or Saturday Night Bowling!*

For those of you who are interested, the Strikezone Bowling establishment is open and has been forewarned of the possible apearance of MS stalwarts. It is located on US31 South on the east side of the highway across from K-Mart/Pizza Hut. From the Insta-Launch campground you need to go south (left) on US31 and through the third stoplight which is at the intersection of US31 and Red Apple Rd.


----------



## dinoday

tgafish said:


> Just be glad you're not fishing with us this year Whit. You'd miss next year this time getting your bionic shoulder to match the hip because you wore it out relling in big fishies instead of those little river darts you're always chasing after :lol:


 I doubt DANN09 or Whit1 need any help reeling them in,but they have included this flatlander to combat any mojo from tgafish,so if there's a "winch" needed I can help out. I hear tell of another younger "ringer" coming along as well :evilsmile


----------



## omega58

Whit1 said:


> *Where *are guys staying and where are we getting together on Friday evening? I'm going to give the bowling alley a call to be sure they're open. I'll give directions to the alleys in here. The Insta-Launch Campgrounds is a natural gathering spot on Friday so we can get together.
> 
> *Keep *in mind that we'll have our post fishing feast as usual. Bring a delectable dinner delight to share. There is electricity available, but bring your own cord. Also bring your own dinner ware, etc.
> 
> *We* won't be doing the pre-dawn, pre-fish meet at 4AM in the parking lot as we used to do, but rather.....like the past couple of years.....go out and fish in the morning and gather in the SW corner of the ramp parking lot for the weigh-in etc. after fishing. Be sure to take a look at the times as listed on the announcement of the tourney on the first page of this thread.



Whit,

Is there a sign-up for what we are bringing to the potluck? 

Randy


----------



## Midway97

Whit,
Add team Midway to your list, crew included, but non-members.

Staying at Insta-Launch Possibly Thursday-Monday, Definately Friday-Monday.


----------



## Sixshooter

Please make the proper corrections.



Whit1 said:


> Below you will find the teams that are entered in the tourney. I know most team members are not listed. If there are any errors in the team names let me know. Caznik needs to know the final list so as to prepare for the weigh in.
> 
> *Team DonP:* DonP, Spanky, SalmonSlayer
> *Team Reel Obsession:* Omega58, MoneyMan11, Newk8
> *Team **Danno:* Dann09, Whit, Dinoday, Forrest (Whit's son)
> *Team **Drag-N-Ballz: *Drag-N-Ballz
> *Team **Caznik: *Caznik
> *Team Inseine: *Inseine
> *Team Steinfishski: *Steinfishski, Trouttracker
> *Team Dirty Laundry: *TGAFish, Jeff, and Fred
> *Team Catfishhoge: *Catishhoge, Bolodunn, Zobzob
> *Team Beave: *Beave
> *Team Fishdog: *The Fishdog, Darla, Jason
> *Team Rfwood: Rfwood*
> *Team Sixshooter: **Jim (Sixshooter), Beverly (Beverly), Paul (Oliver77), Mary Sue (Mrs. Oliver77)*
> *Team Go Blue: *Capt' Butch
> *Team Adjusted3: *Adjusted3, Darla (bikini babe!!) Steve
> *Team Nightstalker: *Plugger, son David
> *Team Severus: *Severus, Brian Stone
> *TeamGottahaveit: *Gottahaveit
> *TeamReel Fun: *Duckman1, #1 Duck, Backlash, IncredibleHook
> *Team RatCity Hooker: *Rat City Hooker, Huntingfool43, 2 Paws River
> *Team Lil Daddy: *Lil Daddy


----------



## Sixshooter

Whit1 said:


> *Where *are guys staying and where are we getting together on Friday evening?


We are in insta-launch near the cabins. I do think it is like site 119 and 120 something like that.


----------



## DANN09

ATTENTION------There is a major storm headed for Manistee this Sat. morning. That storm will be called "TEAM DANNO". Those of You that don't want to get blown away Sat. morning should just stay on the dock  

You guys should take addvantage of Fishdogs offer to bring orders to the tourney at 5% off plus no shipping charge

 And be nice or I'll have Whit give Ya all a tongue lashing.


----------

